# VST Host for lots of 'live' KONTAKT instances



## Daan (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi
I'm looking for a VST Host in wich i can play LOTS ( circa 50 ) of KONTAKT instruments simultaneously ... I'm using a PC purely as a sample playback engine, and i do the sequencing in another computer ( Mac )
I really need the instruments to be 'record armed' ( if it's a DAW ) or 'ready to play' if it's a live-host.
I need to be able to use at least 4 midi-in ports ( so i can trigger/play 4 X 16 midi-channels ) or there must be another way to do this ( play circa 50 instruments 'live' )
I know i cant play so much instruments in the same time, but i want to be able to play/trigger all those 'externally-trigered' instruments at the same time from my sequencer-computer.
ANY SUGGESTION ARE VERY WELCOME !!!!! 'Cubase Elements' ( wich i bought ) is not an option because of the lack of midi-input filtering ( it plays on all midi channels allways ) And Cubase Artist does have midi-filtering but is kind of 'to expensive' and both of them are limited in their VST-instrument-track-count.


----------



## Olivier1024 (Aug 14, 2018)

Kontakt as a standalone application meet your needs.
Configure MIDI Channel Port A, B, C and D and you will get 4 X 16 midi-channels.
Each instrument will be ready to play when you play/trigger it.


----------



## Daan (Aug 14, 2018)

THANX THANX THANX!!!! Sometimes life seems complicated when it's actually simple...we have a dutch expression; i cant see the forest because of the tree's
You made my day!! I actually found a great host named 'Podium' wich can do unlimited midi channels, but for now
64 instruments are more than enough, i will try to configure the A,B,C,D ports now...GREETZ Daan


----------



## Daan (Aug 15, 2018)

in the mean time ( while i'm loading in instruments in KONTAKt 'standalone' ) isnt there a maximum-instruments-limit of 16 in standalone?


----------



## Daan (Aug 15, 2018)

Yes, as i thought, only 16 instruments...sigh..., well i'l go for the 'Podium' DAW, it's only 50 euro's i think ( or free with some limitations ) it seemed to work GREAT when i tried the demo --Greetz Daan


----------



## gregh (Aug 15, 2018)

test Reaper as well - although I used Podium years ago and found it quite stable


----------



## Daan (Aug 15, 2018)

gregh said:


> test Reaper as well - although I used Podium years ago and found it quite stable


Thanx Gregh, did you find any big advantage in Reaper for this particular setup——-playing around 4x16 instrument tracks ‘live’/ record-armed’ on 4 (or more) different midi-ports?


----------



## Olivier1024 (Aug 15, 2018)

It's possible to load up to 64 instrument using Kontakt as a standalone.

*You need to read Kontakt's documentation* "Kontakt 5 Getting Started", chapter 3.2 The Rack :
"This way, you can easily load up to 64 Instruments (distributed across pages of 16 each) at the same time into a KONTAKT instance. Such a combination of Instruments is called a Multi, and you can save and recall it just like an Instrument."


----------



## Daan (Aug 15, 2018)

Oh, Oh, i'm stupid somtimes!! I was getting so frustrated that i lost my patience and stopped checking basic usefull things like manuals etc. THaNX AGAIN, it works perfectly and much, much more intuitive than a DAW!!


----------



## gregh (Aug 15, 2018)

My main experience with Reaper is in composition rather than performance although I have seen many discussions about its quality as a live performance tool. And it has such a good unlimited demo policy that it is easy to check out.. However Cantabile might be more useful as it is designed for live performance - again not my focus but it has a good reputation https://www.cantabilesoftware.com/ Cantabile is broader than Kontakt standalone and may be more useful


----------



## Daan (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanx for the Cantabile-Link, i will check it out if KONTAKT standalone lets me down, but for now it seems to fit the job....BTW, i also mainly do composing ( in Logic Pro X ) but i find an extra computer purely as a sample player adds a lot to my system/workflow!!


----------

